# Anyone headed to Ft. Lauderdale after April 3?



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Please, anybody. I need some help here. I made arrangements based on what a transport company told me they would do. I have a gal in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida that purchased a kitten to be delivered to her after April 3. Well, now the transporter, after agreeing to do the delivery, will not return my phone calls or answer emails and I have no clue why. I talked to another person who had done business with her and she says other folks are reporting the same problems with these people, so I'm not sure if they just want to be out of the business or what, but I have already been paid for the delivery and now I either have to find a way to transport the kitten or give her entire purchase price back and I really don't want to do that. I'm not afraid I can't find another home for the kitten, but this girl REALLY wanted to get this kitten, its something really special for her.

Anyway, I was given $375 for this shipment. So, if anyone is making a trip through northwest Iowa, or would be willing to divert just a bit to pick up this kitten after April 3, I will pay you $375 toward your trip to Ft. Lauderdale. That's quite a little bit of money toward gas if you are already going. Please, help me do this. I have put it on u-ship, but I don't hold out much hope on there.

Thanks everyone!

Valorie:facepalm:


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

If you cannot find anyone you can also ship cats via the airlines. It should cost around the same amount your willing to pay. You will have to pickup and dropoff at the airport and have an approved cage but I have seen it quite a few times.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I did find someone on U-ship who is willing to take the kitten even for the lower price. Air flight is something I don't do with my kittens. Too much stress on the kittens, and too far for me to drive to an airport. The cost is also prohibitive, well over $500 for each kitten, so that usually doesn't work for me. Also airlines have LOTS of restrictions as to temperatures, etc., and I understand it, I am extremely careful with who transports my babies, and I found a USDA pet transporter who is willing to do this one and then if I need further shipping at other times, he's willing to discuss deals, so it has worked out actually pretty nice!

Thanks for thinking about me though! I do appreciate it!

Valorie


----------

